# Norwegian:  It's sorry to hear that...



## jm88

Hei,

Jeg brukte google translation og fant at "It's sorry to hear..." overattes "Det er synd å høre...". Er det riktig eller?


----------



## Slawomir

jm88 said:


> Hei,
> 
> Jeg brukte google translation og fant at "It's sorry to hear..." overattes "Det er synd å høre...". Er det riktig eller?





Du kan si "jeg er lei for å høre at.../det"


hilsen
S.B.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

jm88 - er du sikker på at det er "it's sorry to hear". Slawomirs oversettelse er basert på "I'm sorry to hear", og er derfor ikke riktig.


----------



## jm88

Oh...Beklager, jeg skrev den engelsk feil her. Jeg ønsket å uttrykke "It's sad to hear..." eller "I'm sorry to hear..."


----------



## NorwegianNYC

It's sad to hear = Det var trist/dumt/leit å høre [men 'å høre' er ikke alltid nødvendig]

Den beste måten å oversette 'I'm sorry to hear' er det samme.


----------



## jm88

NorwegianNYC said:


> It's sad to hear = Det var trist/dumt/leit å høre [men 'å høre' er ikke alltid nødvendig]
> 
> Den beste måten å oversette 'I'm sorry to hear' er det samme.


Takk skal du ha! Menne jeg lurer på om "dumt" har noe betydning som "stupid" her, og "leit" betyr sorry/sad her? For jeg kan ikke finne "leit" eller "leie" har lignende betydning i ordbok.


----------



## Slawomir

NorwegianNYC said:


> jm88 - er du sikker på at det er "it's sorry to hear". Slawomirs oversettelse er basert på "I'm sorry to hear", og er derfor ikke riktig.


I blant når man leser fort, retter hjernen automatisk på de feilene som teksten måtte være befengt med, og det var nok tilfelle da jeg leste "I'm sorry to hear". 
Men er det ikke sånn at "I'm sorry to hear" til syvende og sist tilsvarer det norske "Jeg er lei for å høre det"? Jeg mener i hvert fall å ha hørt det flere ganger i denne sammehengen.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

jm88 said:


> Takk skal du ha! Menne jeg lurer på om "dumt" har noe betydning som "stupid" her, og "leit" betyr sorry/sad her? For jeg kan ikke finne "leit" eller "leie" har lignende betydning i ordbok.


"Dumt" er et ord med mange betydninger på norsk. Ja - det kan bety 'stupid', men oftest betyr det 'leit' eller 'uheldig'. Vanligvis på norsk sier man ikke "jeg er..." i slike sammenhenger, men "det var...". Derfor er det best å oversette 'I am sorry to hear' med "det var leit/trist/dumt å høre". Det er ingen norske uttrykk som fullt ut tilsvarer 'I am sorry to hear'.


----------



## raumar

NorwegianNYC said:


> Derfor er det best å oversette 'I am sorry to hear' med "det var leit/trist/dumt å høre".



Enig. Men det er en nyanseforskjell her. Hvis vi snakker om dødsfall eller alvorlig sykdom, bør vi si "det var leit/trist å høre". "Dumt" passer bedre for saker som er mindre alvorlige, som "Det var dumt at du ikke kan bli med oss på hytta neste helg". I dette eksemplet kunne vi også sagt "Det var synd.."

Og jm88: riktig oppslagsord i ordboka er "lei", ikke "leit" eller "leie".


----------



## jm88

raumar said:


> Enig. Men det er en nyanseforskjell her. Hvis vi snakker om dødsfall eller alvorlig sykdom, bør vi si "det var leit/trist å høre". "Dumt" passer bedre for saker som er mindre alvorlige, som "Det var dumt at du ikke kan bli med oss på hytta neste helg". I dette eksemplet kunne vi også sagt "Det var synd.."
> 
> Og jm88: riktig oppslagsord i ordboka er "lei", ikke "leit" eller "leie".


Tusen takk dere! Jeg misforsto og så trodde at noen sa meg "dum" for noen dager siden. Heldigvis forstår jeg nå ved deres hjelp!


----------

